# Black and white tobiano colt



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

I am sorry to post such crappy pictures (bad lighting and the little boy couldn't stay still :lol, but I'm just so excited to show everyone my trainer's new little colt! Soon enough I'll get my Nikon out when it stops raining to take some better pictures and I'll post them.

Anyway, this is the new little guy! They're just calling him Handsome right now. He's by Invited Back and out of Lucy, an all black QH mare with no markings. She's being bred back to him again soon.


























































He's such an adorable little boy with a personality to die for! He already loves people and likes to follow you around in the stall


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in love.... will he be registered? I am wanting a black horse in two years..... Domino is a cute name for a black and white guy like that


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, he'll be registered! I think they're still trying to narrow down on his registered name. As for a barn name, I love the name Domino! I'll have to throw that out to my trainer. 

And I'm glad you think he's cute too, I could stand there and look at him all day! haha.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

So I got out to the barn the other day and just took a few shots with a better camera (not my phone  ) and got some more shots of the little guy while he and his dam were in the run behind their stall. He is just the sweetest little guy, can't wait to get more pictures already.



























enjoying some love from the girls!



























his little tail swishes constantly, it's adorable


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW- what a nice colt.
Does he try and nibble then bite while you are rubbing on him? I've had several fillies in the past and none tried that, but these last 2 colts I've had are the same you're petting/rubbing and they start out just lipping you then try to take a big bite. Is it a colt thing or what?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Colts are naturally nibblers/mouthy. It's instinctive stallion romance ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is a gorgeous little foal. I absolutely love flashy paints. Are you going to keep the foal?


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

IMG_0145.jpg

this is my 2014 model tobiano colt... he's 3 weeks old in this photo. Born Mother's Day so he's 14 weeks now. He is shedding out to grulla not this sorrel. I was by myself trying to take some decent photos but couldn't make him pull it up. Anyway I got to take some newer photos and he is for sale.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute foal!


----------

